# WP Knickerbocker Stoneware Soda Bottle



## jdogrulz (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this one? Is this a rare one? I found some info here: http://www.glswrk-auction.com/031.htm . c 1848-1863. Only two 8oz stonewares known with WP Knickerbocker, if im reading it right (its late and it was a long day).  I think this article is old so I dont know if the status is still correct. They might be a dime a dozen now.

 I cant find this type of bottle anywhere on the net. Thought I would ask the experts here[]


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 25, 2008)

pic2


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 25, 2008)

pic3


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 25, 2008)

pic4


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2008)

HIT SPEED BAKE !! []


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Gunther, I knew I could count on you...lol []


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi.  There's a good article on stoneware bottles in the June 2008 article of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector.  In it, it says the following:

 "There are quite a few Knickerbocker bottles from New York and include S. S. (Samuel Smith) Knickerbocker, W. P. (William Pond) Knickerbocker, and R. K. (Robert Kennedy) Knickerbocker.  Many variations are known and dated 1845, 1847, 1848, and 1849 . . . ."

 Sorry, no more info.  It definitely sounds old, and is a great find!  Congrats.


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bottlecrazy.


----------



## stonebottle (Aug 26, 2008)

jdogrulz,

 That WP Knickerbocker would be from NY City around 1854 or so.  It looks to be in really good condition.  That part about only being two 8oz. versions probably means two different types, not just two bottles total.  They have shown up on ebay a few times a year and would sell for up to maybe 60 dollars or so.  Stoneware bottle values seem to depend as much on looks and decoration as on age and rarity.  It is hard to research most of them.  Where did you get it, is it dug?  Any way you look at it that is still a good one, and early.  stonebottle


----------



## jdogrulz (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi stonebottle,

 Thanks for your reply. Yes thats what I meant, two types of 8oz bottles. Here is some of the article, it was very interesting. I highlighted some of the MORE interesting parts (at least I thought so):

 For collectors of early sodas the bottles that most often come to mind when your thinking Knickerbocker are those of W.P. (William Pond) and S.S. (Samuel Smith) Knickerbocker. Although the two men collectively produced a number of round sodas and mineral waters, porter and ales, and stoneware bottles, *only a few are embossed with the Knickerbocker name in addition to there own initials.* As you might expect, the Knickerbocker name was simply a draw for consumers and did not represent a real person.

 The most familiar Knickerbockers from both William Pond and Samuel Smith are the sided cobalt-blue sodas embossed with the 164 18th Street address and the 1848 date. Predictably, both sided variants date from the â€˜heydayâ€™ of sided sodas and mineral waters --- the late 1840â€™s to the early 1850â€™s

 As for W.P. (William Pond) there are also several bottles known, both glass and stoneware, that bear the Knickerbocker name. Perhaps the best known sided bottles from New York City are William Pondâ€™s Knickerbocker Soda Waters. Pondâ€™s sided sodas are embossed with the same 164 18th Street address as are Samuel Smithâ€™s bottles. Given that both are embossed the same, and represent different individuals, itâ€™s likely that the address was a bottling house shared by both businesses. In addition to the familiar 10 sided examples there *are at least two 8oz. stoneware bottles known from William Pond,* and a round glass bottle with date and address that bear Pondâ€™s initials and the Knickerbocker name.

 These were taken from and article written by Gary Guest for the ANTIQUE BOTTLE AND GLASS COLLECTOR MAGAZINE.

 Thanks again and if you find out anything else please let me know.


----------

